# Need Tackle Twill, Embroidery, Screen Printing, and Retagging in one Place



## Loudclothing (Jan 17, 2011)

Hey Guys, I'm new here and need help finding someone who can handle Tackle Twill, Embroidery, Screen printing, and Retagging for my clothing brand. We'd also be looking to get various accessories made as well.


----------



## msapromo (Jan 23, 2012)

I would be interested in finding out more about what you need. We run an embroidery and screen printing business. You can email me at orders[USER=165295]@msapromo[/USER].com. Thanks

Laura
MSA Promotions
Fairbury, NE


----------

